# Presque information site



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Mark!

Here you go guys.This is the website for Presque Isle Bay.All the information you need is right here http://www.presqueisle.org/ http://www.goerie.com/fishing

...........Mark


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good job Dale. I 've been checking it regularly. You been out yet, Dale?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be out Friday, Sat and maybe Sunday too. Trying to get a few things finished up for our Cols. Show we have next week, 
Presque is looking better and better everyday  We'll be there after the show for sure.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

This one is even better.Check it out http://www.fishusa.com/FishErie/Map9.asp ...........Mark


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Just found this info on Hanson's bait store 
Guess its closed they retired and closed up shop

http://www.fishusa.com/Discussion2/viewthread.asp?forum=AMB_AP636824025&id=181034

ice on

geowol
George


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to www.fisherie.com ,check menue on left. Check the fisherie freezeout get together post by wormwaster. It,s a riot,bunch of guys just get together to fish and then eat. Bring a covered dish. You will enjoy yourself. Good Fishing! All this info on the discussion board.


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

Hansons' is closed . BAC is it for now.Oh yeah,they were out of maggots 2 of the times last year I went there,I get their late sometimes [NOON] said they ran out. Nice prices on little cleos 1/8 oz  :B hooked the biggest perch I've ever seen in my life at PIB. Course it got free at the hole - stupid 2lb test line. thought I had finally caught a big largemouth [over 15"s], was I surpised when she rolled over on her side - an 8" wide hole never saw the head or tail - had to be 6 " - 7" TALL SEEMED TO TAKE UP THE WHOLE HOLE laying on her side. Damn she was big :B someday I'll catch her daughter !  Hogzilla I'm sharping my hooks !!!:G [HZ is no longer with us it's been too many perch years for her RIP ]


----------



## sstaz (Sep 8, 2007)

Thought everyone would like this link. Its at the Erie Yacht club looking out onto the bay http://webcam.erieyachtclub.org/view/index.shtml


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...bassmastermjb...When you go to PI where do you fish...The map link is great..Thank You...C.L.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark......I guess with this "site" started,that should just about have a foot-hold on getting the "ASYLUM" filled up......I'm sure that with the thoughts of "giant perch"/ very nice panfish/ and an occasional "steelie", dancing thru these guys heads......they are totally pushed over the edge.....As Virgil says.....Don't Be afraid of the dark..... Jon Sr.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Mrphish42, you nailed it on the head, and I'm getting real antsy seeing as the perch limit is now up to 30 per man.For the guys that don't know what I'm refering to, do a search on past Presque Isle threads and check out the photos.There's pictures of 13"-15" perch that are caught mostly from the end of April through May in the bay.Was up there early one weekend having a cup of coffee in McDonalds.Picked up the local paper and the cover photo was of a young fisherman holding a 3lb+ perch he caught that week.It topped the old state record by 1oz.They are HUGE!!!................Mark


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..Hey Mark what does a non-resident fishing license cost for Pa....Do you buy a one day tag or a season tag.....C.L.....


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, this site should start to heat up real fast...........very soon.


----------



## tsquare (May 7, 2004)

8 inches of ice on lot 1 & 2 saturday (1/17) water is milky, sight to 5 ft, fishing was slow.....managed 30 gils on waxies...pull was'nt bad , not much snow, wind was tough...-25 yesterday...day on the bay...priceless


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

This will get you started with a Topo Map starting at the YC
Put your cursor where you want to be and the GPS settings on the left
Enjoy!

http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepa...bpid=MAP0060030900&#37;2C1,1,0&latlontype=DMS


----------

